# Number of Sandhill Crane Tags in 2015



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Quick question, how does the division determine how many tags will be available in the drawings?

For example, as a resident of Rich Country, I was shocked to see that only 5 tags were available through the drawing. A quick morning drive through Woodruff and Randolph will produce 10-15 fields with each field containing 50 or so cranes. I am not saying I want an open season on them, even though it would be really fun, but I do think there could be more than 5 tags available.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> Quick question, how does the division determine how many tags will be available in the drawings?
> 
> For example, as a resident of Rich Country, I was shocked to see that only 5 tags were available through the drawing. A quick morning drive through Woodruff and Randolph will produce 10-15 fields with each field containing 50 or so cranes. I am not saying I want an open season on them, even though it would be really fun, but I do think there could be more than 5 tags available.


Great question, one I've asked our G&F numerous times.

I know where you're coming from. Sometimes there are hundreds of cranes in one field on either side of the Utah/Wyoming state line north of Randolph yet there's only a handful of tags issued for that area in Wyoming

Sandhill Crane quotas are set by the FWS. Here's a letter from the FWS I filed back when Colorado was trying to start a crane hunt on the Pacific Flyway that explains the system better than I ever could:

FWS quote
I think it is important for everyone to be aware of some facts regarding the Rocky Mountain population (RMP) of Sandhill Cranes, and the current structure of hunting seasons for that population.

The population objective set by the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service (FWS) for the RMP is 17,000-21,000 cranes, as noted in the RMP Cooperative Flyway Management Plan (2007). That plan contains a formula for estimating annual allowable harvest of cranes throughout the RMP range, while keeping the overall population within the set population objective.

The RMP population estimate is established from September pre-migration counts conducted at staging areas throughout the five northern states encompassing the RMP. Those pre-migration counts have resulted in counts within or above the population objective every year except one between 1997 and 2010. The counts during the most recent 5 years have been above 20,000 each year.

Cranes are currently hunted in all states within the RMP range except Colorado (New Mexico, Arizona, Utah, Wyoming, Montana, Idaho). The allowable harvest quota for the RMP is split among all states in the RMP region with a crane season. Individual states issue hunting permits to Sandhill Crane hunters, which provides a sampling frame for harvest estimates and allows for assignment of harvest quotas by state. Colorado's harvest quota is currently re-allocated among the other 6 states where hunting occurs. The harvest quota throughout the RMP for the 2010-2011 hunting season was 1,970. Ultimately, 1,336 cranes were harvested.

Opening a hunting season in northwestern Colorado will not result additional harvest of Sandhill Cranes. The FWS will simply return Colorado's harvest allocation, which will in turn be managed by Colorado Parks and Wildlife (CPW). A crane season will create additional opportunity for Colorado hunters, as well as an additional source of revenue for CPW through hunting permit sales and matching Pittman-Robertson funds.

While it is sometimes difficult to see birds that we love to watch be hunted, I think it is important to remain objective when commenting on proposals such as this. There is no biological reason to oppose the new season, the season will not result in additional crane harvest, the season will provide additional opportunity for Colorado hunters and it will provide additional revenue for CPW.

Jeff, I hunt the same birds that are looking at, and sometimes not very far from the Utah border. The crane hunt is very restrictive partly to protect the endangered (I think they're endangered) Whooping Cranes that occasionally use the Bear River Flyway, and partly in response to pressure from the non consumptive public.

As you may know the Bear River and Smith's Fork "bottoms" from the UT/WY border to the WY/ID border sees thousands of migrating cranes weeks after the "normal" crane season closes. My brother had a tag last year in WY area #1, the Bear River/Smiths Fork drainage. Hundreds of birds, many of them gorging themselves on barley and oats, yet only 20 resident crane tags and 5 non-resident tags! And the season is only 8 days long, Sept 1 to Sept 8.

4 or 5 years ago WY started a new crane area south of you in Uinta County (Evanston); 10 tags for residents, 2 for non-residents (I think); that's it. We lobbied for that hunt for a number of years and finally got it but those 12 tags were taken off other units and if I'm not mistaken 5 tags were taken off the Cokeville group where I (try to) hunt cranes.

Back in the day anti-hunters were applying for crane and swan tags in Utah and other states. If they were lucky enough to draw a tag some would make a "statement" by burning the tag in public; out in front of the county courthouse or on the steps of the Utah State Capitol building. Those days are gone, around here anyway.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Goob - thanks for the info!


----------

